# Tropical Pee Recipe: Lemon Orange Peach Mango



## WinoOutWest (Mar 16, 2011)

Super simply variation or Lon's original recipe that I was hacking around with and quite like the results. - I've labelled it Tropical Pee.

Here's what I did:

Follow the original recipe for a standard batch, starting with two bottles of Lemon Juice and the required sugar and additives. I then added 2 cans of Old South Orange Peach Mango frozen concentrate and let it ferment dry.

Stabilized, degas and clarify per instructions.
I then added 3 more cans of the Old South Orange Peach Mango and only about 4.5 cups of sugar to back sweeten (you can adjust the sugar amount to your own taste) and bottle promptly.

The juice addition back sweetening makes it cloudy again so shake well before pouring but served over ice and a slice of fruit it is a super yummy alternative to the original. (wife won't let me share this batch - so I'm getting a second one going)


Just thought I would throw this out there as we really enjoy it. Just need some sunshine and a beach and I'll be all set.
Cheers!
Darren


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

that sounds very good! I think I will be doing more SP soon. I've spent WAY too much on kits recently and need to look at some cheaper alternatives.

(Of course I'm stopping at a LHBS tomorrow to see what they have and maybe place an order.... stupid addiction!)


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Rob are you going to pick up any Chilean juice. Nice alternative to kits.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Rob are you going to pick up any Chilean juice. Nice alternative to kits.



I've heard that juice doesn't come out as well as kits do and I really need to do grapes? What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Angie (Mar 17, 2011)

Wino: Did you add the remaining lemon the way the recipe calls for? I like the lemon taste but would like to have more of the fruit profile come out in the drink and was wondering if not adding as much lemon would achieve that.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Mar 17, 2011)

Angie: I did not add the third bottle of lemon so its very light on the lemon when it is done. In summary: 2 bottles of lemon + 2 cans of concentrate in the fermenter and backsweeten with another 3 cans + sugar to your taste. 

After doing a few different variations of pee with different slurrys and a lime pee I was looking for something completely different and this is. I imagine it would go well on a warm Okanagan beach in Mid July!


----------



## Angie (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok....going shopping tonight for some more lemon and concentrate... can sneak some on OK Lake beach and say it is orange juice  Sounds delish


----------



## Sammyk (Nov 22, 2011)

*Updates?*

I have been reading through old posts looking for ideas. Mostly because we are not crazy about lemon. I have explored different types of flavorings, extract, juice.

My starter was from peach slurry.

Any updates on adding the peach concentrate instead of the 3rd bottle of lemon.

I am guessing one would thaw the frozen concentrate and let it warm up to room temperature first?


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 22, 2011)

The recipe has been developed a certain way to showcase the lemon. It's hard to say what the substitute would do. I think I would stick to the recipe, then add that concentrated flavor at the end. I find the bitterness of the bottled lemon goes away with aging. It then provides a brightness, instead of a bite!

Debbie


----------



## Arne (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, it is hard to let it age, but if you can or do, it really gets better. The biggest problem with it is it is pretty good right away. Good luckwith it, Arne.


----------



## Angie (Nov 23, 2011)

I have half of an f-pack from a Peach Chard mist kit and will eventually use it to make a batch of Peach. The last batch that I did I added Wild Berry frozen concentrate (about 4 cans) and I can't taste the lemon at all. I think if you substitute some frozen concentrate for the last bottle of the lemon, and use some for back sweetening, you won't get much of a lemon taste. Maybe do 1/2 of the last bottle and some peach concentrate, and then a can for back sweetening? Have a couple of extra cans for sweetening but taste before you add. If you think it has enough of a peach flavour finish sweetening in the standard way. 

Made my Wild berry this summer and I still have about half of it sitting here. I just can't drink it as fast as everyone else!! I know the next batch I am going to try and get more of that lemon taste though.


----------

